# Bunk Board Hardware Questions



## Captain Ahab (Jun 15, 2009)

Well finally got my boat into the water yesterday and found a small hole caused by the metal hardware that holds the bunks on the trailer. The bunks are shot and the metal "U" shaped thing that holds the wooden board had come into contact with my hull - we all know what happens when steel and aluminum meet!

*
I did a quick inspection and noticed that the steel parts (again the "U"shaped things) that hold the bunk are shot. Where can I purchase new parts and how do I size what I have?*


----------



## daniel_loz (Jun 15, 2009)

Any boat dealer with a service department should have plenty in stock. I know for fact that Bass Pro Shops, Cabelas, and Gander Mountain all carry them both online and in the stores. Overtons (mail order catalog/website) also has them. Academy Sports carries them in the store as well. The run between $6 and $12 for them depending on what height you want. 

As far as what size you need, just bring one of your old ones in with you - Im pretty certain they only make one width, but you choose what height you need (6, 8, 10 inches).


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks - I have been looking online but cannot find the style I need. The brackets I have use one bolt to attach to the trailer frame mount and one pin? to attach to the wooden bunk board.

Here is what mine look like:


----------



## daniel_loz (Jun 15, 2009)

Well it looks to be two separate pieces from what I can tell. I recognize the larger of the two pieces (the piece most directly connected to the trailer) and I have can locate that for you fairly easily. I found them at easternmarine.com.

See if thats what your looking for...


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 15, 2009)

My part is definitely one piece - I will just take one to EasternMarine (they are about 40 minutes from me) and see if they have it. I need some other stuff anyway


----------



## russ010 (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm editing my post... I should have looked at the second picture before I started surfing...

I'll see what I can find.

Do you know what brand trailer you have?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 15, 2009)

Trailer says Sea Nymph in big letter on the side and has a plate that says Man. by: Harklau Ind. Inc, Humbolt, Iowa


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 16, 2009)

Well I Googled Harklau Ind. Inc and came up with a company called Yacht Trailers. Sent them and email and they have the specific part I need for $4.08 each


I am ordering 4 and will next need help in replacing the bunk boards. i know some guys used a synthetic board - any help there would be greatly appreciated


----------



## russ010 (Jun 16, 2009)

I found that website yesterday and never got a chance to post - glad you found what you were looking for. I had to do the same thing with my last trailer - contact the company to see what was needed, but they sent me them for free... atleast their less than $5 a piece!


----------

